# Could there REALLY be asbestos in our ceiling stucco?



## jenhib (Aug 26, 2008)

I desperately want to pull down the stucco ceiling in our living room to put up a flat ceiling and pot lights. 
O
ur house was built in 1976 in Canada. I was made aware that there COULD be asbestos in the stucco (ceiling stipple). Pulling it down or drilling into it would lead to asbestos getting into the air and potentially harming us. Of course, we could get the stucco tested for a hefty fee ($300) and then if it shows asbestos present we would have to pay for removal, which could be huge $$$.

I'm not saying I don't want to be safe, but what is the real likelihood of asbestos being present in this house, built at that point in time, at that location?

Of course, the asbestos removal company has tried to scare the bejesus out of us, so now we are on edge. Help?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Pro-lab has a DIY test kit that's little money.
http://www.prolabinc.com/products.asp?kit=asbestos
The diy part is taking a sample and sending it in.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd be shocked if the testing had to cost $300. During a couple of remodels of my old house in NJ, I've used a very reputable testing company that charges $40 per sample. You take the sample, send it in, they send you the results. Simple.

Google 'asbestos testing' and '[your province]'. Find a company that does it, and either call/email them or check their website for instructions on how to submit a sample. Should be pretty simple -- a small square cut out with a drywall saw, a spray bottle to knock down the dust this produces, a wet paper towel to mop it up (if you're being extra-super-careful), a ziploc bag for the sample, and a padded envelope to mail it in. That DIY kit mentioned above might help, but it's pretty easy without it.

Don't even talk to a removal company until you've verified there's asbestos. Of course they want to scare you.


----------



## samjack (Jun 24, 2008)

jenhib said:


> I'm not saying I don't want to be safe, but what is the real likelihood of asbestos being present in this house, built at that point in time, at that location?


Canadian use of asbestos in building materials was actually quite high. I can't say for sure, but I believe use of asbestos in drywall compound continued well into the 80s.

One thing for sure, the abatement company and the sampling company should not be one in the same. I would suggest that you contact and use a Canadian analytical laboratry. Depending on the surface area of the ceiling, more than one sample may be required. Here's a list of Canadian certified labs to get you started:

Chatfield Technical Consulting Limited, Mississauga Ontario L5B 1Y8, CANADA [101103- 0]
LEX Scientific Inc., Guelph Ontario N1H 2T3, CANADA [101949- 0]
Pinchin Environmental Ltd., Mississauga Ontario L4Z 1R9, CANADA [101270- 0]

-Sam


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

samjack said:


> Canadian use of asbestos in building materials was actually quite high. I can't say for sure, but I believe use of asbestos in drywall compound continued well into the 80s.
> 
> One thing for sure, the abatement company and the sampling company should not be one in the same. I would suggest that you contact and use a Canadian analytical laboratry. Depending on the surface area of the ceiling, more than one sample may be required. Here's a list of Canadian certified labs to get you started:
> 
> ...


Yes I was thinking the same thing, here in the US we might of stopped using it sooner, I was not sure when the Canadians started to respond to the problem.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Some of the huge asbestos mines were located in Canada. The U.S. banned asbestos from the manufacture of MOST new building products in 1982. Note the "MOST". Asbestos can still be found in some materials where it won't become friable. Companies were allowed to sell any materials that were already on stock that contained asbestos, so you can't always go by installation dates. Popcorn and textured wall and ceiling finishes were notorious for using asbestos as a binder. Lab costs to evaluate a sample should not cost $300.00. Test results should tell you what type of asbestos, if any, and the percentage by volume. Anything over 1% is considered asbestos containing material (ACM) in the U.S. and is subject to regulation as far as removal and disposal if it is a friable material. Friable meaning that it can be reduced to powder, thereby releasing airborne fibers. If you opt to take the sample yourself, be cautious not to create dust and wear a respirator.


----------



## jenhib (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for all of your replies.

Yes, it was the asbestos removal company that does the sample collection and testing. They were the ones who quoted us $300. I should have thought more carefully about the "Church and State" separation...of course they want to scare us, and the sample they test may be compromised if they want to get unethical.

I will take a look at the testing sites recommended. Some of the sample testing kits available may or may not be able to cross country borders, so I have that question in with the manufacturers.

Thanks again for all of the info. Very useful.


----------

